# U.K. driving licence paper counterparts



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

are no more as of 01 01 2015...............


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

In line with rest of EU about time


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

In 2 bikes said:


> are no more as of 01 01 2015...............


Not so,Counterparts no longer issued or valid from 08 June 2015,not 01/01/2015.




David


----------



## Itchyfeet1 (Jun 26, 2014)

DREAMWEAVER1 said:


> Not so,Counterparts no longer issued or valid from 08 June 2015,not 01/01/2015.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just seen this on the dvla site.....https://www.gov.uk/government/news/driving-licence-changes


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Itchyfeet1 said:


> Just seen this on the dvla site.....https://www.gov.uk/government/news/driving-licence-changes


That site quotes the 8th of June 2015,which confirms my post ITYWF.




DAVID


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

Not issued in the new year ... not valid in June 2015..... how many hairs can be split. ... As of next year they're history. ...period. ....Now how's about checking if your plastic card licence is still valid in Portugal / Portuguese car. .....


----------

